# Worth going to Snowbird in May?



## Guest (Apr 23, 2008)

Hi everyone,

If anyone knows the current conditions at Snowbird, could you please let me know if it's worth it for us to fly from San Diego for a weekend in May? I know they have a huge base, but I really don't want to waste another weekend in so-so conditions. We just came back from Mammoth and it was underwhelming, to say the least. 

Thanks.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Well it's most likely going to be spring conditions. If you are lucky a storm might roll through, but chances are if that happens it may rain at that time of year. Conditions will also change day from day, but I would expect corn and slush.


----------



## SilverK20A3 (Mar 9, 2008)

I am thinking the exact same thing. I just HAVE to snowboard SOMEWHERE. Plane ticket prices are steering me towards Snowbird... So tempted... As long as it's better than the spring slush we had at Bear during its last week, I'm sold!! 

Actually, while we're on the subject, almost ALL of my snowboarding experience has been March and April in Southern CA. I haven't been spoiled by world class places everyone goes to. Will a trip to Snowbird sometime before the end of this month blow everything I have ridden so far away? If so...


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2008)

I ride in Utah a lot, and that snow cannot be beat. All the world class mountains are only 40 minutes from the airport and you get so many choices. I would hesitate to get my very first park city experience in May, though. The snow will not be the same, and you might think it's not worth the trip. I'm dying to get out there too, but I don't want to risk corn and slush.


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2008)

I think your only option in Utah in May is Snowbird, I am pretty sure that the other resorts are already closed. If you are desperate for snow, go to Timberline, in Oregon. Just to give a gist of their situation, their yearly average is 400" inches of snow, this season so far they got 785" inches thats almost DOUBLE , and there is no sign of it stopping. The conditions are remarkable for this time of the year, I have a trip planned for May 5. In addition to that you ride for pretty cheap with the spring pass they have going on $99 bucks for unlimited ridding. 

If you need any info on anything feel free to PM me, there is another post here with plenty of information about Mt.hood. http://www.snowboardingforum.com/sn...034-spring-pnw-has-been-postponed-untill.html

Just so you know I was in the same situation you are in, I was trying to decide if to go to snowbird or Timberline, I am glad that I choose Timberline. Yes their terrain does not compare to snowbird but the conditions cannot be be compared. Plus its closer to San Diego which means a cheaper Airline ticket.

They have a base depth of 238", look at the picture the snow is to the roof of the lodge, thats from today. here is the resort website Timberline Lodge - Conditions


----------

